# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Remah's Signature and Avatar Service!

## Remahlól

As the title says, I'm opening a signature and avatar service.

Removed the 15 reputation requirement. Everybody can now request a signature/avatar.

Similar to Frost's service you have to match some requirements before I will make a signature and/or an avatar for you.

You have to :

Fill out the request fields. (I'll post it below.)Ask polite for it, you don't have to act like I am I-d-k what, but using words like thanks, please e.g. are always nice to hear.Be patient, even if it takes more than 2 days for your signature.Inspiration isn't a constant thing, it comes and goes.And again, have atleast 15 reputation, if you don't have so much and request something I'll report your post. And it sure will be deleted. (I hope so :P)
 *Use this:

Render/Image: (Would be nice if you could provide a direct link to the picture/s)

Color theme: 

Text:

**Desired font:

Theme: (If you want to use any brushes known to you, link me them, if not just tell me what theme it should be.)

Comments: (If you want to mention something special.)

***Animation: (Want something animated? If yes, tell me, but I am not very good at animating, so...I'll try my best.) 

Size: Tell it in pixels.

NOTES:

* - Sorry Frost if I was not allowed to "copy" your thingy how to request.
** - If you can provide a font link from dafont.com, it would be great.
*** - I haven't ever animated any signature, so I hope I will do it good.

(I'll edit this thread with some stuff I already made, so you can see some of my work.)





Frost's style :X

----------


## Satchmo

cool! your finally making a service!

----------


## Remahlól

> cool! your finally making a service!


Like Romans said, Repetitio est Mater studiorum.

 :Wink: .

----------


## m0rbidang3l

i dont know/care what it is. as long as its cool. just make me something pwnzors and +4 rep for j00. maybe make it something to do with scamming/being a dick.

----------


## Remahlól

> i dont know/care what it is. as long as its cool. just make me something pwnzors and +4 rep for j00. maybe make it something to do with scamming/being a dick.


I'll try to create something cool.
Hehe, it's a ... good theme.^^

----------


## Remahlól

I would say it's a bit wild colorized, but it's all a question of the viewer.  :Smile: 
I hope you like it :P.



http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6...ng3lsigar8.jpg

Note: The thing in your name which looks like "9" is a Russian G. :>

----------


## Glynbeard

Remah, my friends loves his siggy. <3 I was wondering if you could do another for me? Pretty much anything dark and for it to say Autoit Programmer or something like that (my buddy was the one who taught me). 

Thanks again Remah (btw 8 rep in this as well)

----------


## Remahlól

Of course. I'll try to make it asap.  :Smile:

----------


## epicfusion

Render/Image: http://crpg.website.pl/wall/Fallout-wall-03.jpg - any of these guys

Color theme: http://www.meristation.com/EPORTAL_I...2k6-poster.jpg - kind of like that old warn out look

Text: just my name please EPICFUSION

**Desired font: LL Rubber Grotesque size normal please

Theme: Fallout like post nuclear

Comments: None please

***Animation: Up to you, get creative if you want.

Size: normal size?

Remah thank you very much for doing this for me. :yourock2:

----------


## Remahlól

> Render/Image: http://crpg.website.pl/wall/Fallout-wall-03.jpg - any of these guys
> 
> Color theme: http://www.meristation.com/EPORTAL_I...2k6-poster.jpg - kind of like that old warn out look
> 
> Text: just my name please EPICFUSION
> 
> **Desired font: LL Rubber Grotesque size normal please
> 
> Theme: Fallout like post nuclear
> ...


I will make it. Although you don't have 15 rep, you're a site donator.

Edit: I can't open the Render page. Could you please post the image by using MMOwned's image function?

----------


## Remahlól

Glynbeard:



I first wanted to make a new UD Male in Hunter T3 sig, but then I wasn't really sure if it would match the "something dark".  :Smile: 

If you want, I can still make a Hunter sig.


Epicfusion's comming next.

----------


## Remahlól

Epicfusion:

----------


## Glynbeard

Damn sexy Remah! +repz!

----------


## Illidan_000

ty for sig ^_^

----------


## Remahlól

> Damn sexy Remah! +repz!


I'm glad you like it, Glyn.




> ty for sig ^_^


No problem.

----------


## 777devil777

I just hit 15rep so I think its about time I get a sig/avatar.

I'm hoping for a render of 
http://www.battlenet.co.kr/war3/imag...lystrength.gif
On a northrend type background with a matching avatar. 
(erase the border)

Text: 

The cold hand of... 7 7 7

hand on left, 777 in bottom right, cold hand top left beside hand.

Dejavu...

----------


## Poofy

Render/Image: Suprise me

Color theme: dark

Text: Swoosh ( please upload the photoshop file so i could change the name if i ever change my name )

**Desired font: Any that goes with pic.

Theme: dark and biohazardy ( i dont even know if thats a word )

Comments: nice sigs

***Animation: the one in Gastric Penguins sig. If you cant do that just put anything.

Size: Sorry im not good at sigs i dont know what it is suppose to be

----------


## Remahlól

> I just hit 15rep so I think its about time I get a sig/avatar.
> 
> I'm hoping for a render of 
> http://www.battlenet.co.kr/war3/imag...lystrength.gif
> On a northrend type background with a matching avatar. 
> (erase the border)
> 
> Text: 
> 
> ...


I hope it's not that bad, I had like no inspiration.

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7...fordudeke0.jpg


http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/3...ordude2ho2.jpg


Poofy's comming next.

----------


## Poofy

Yay im next.

----------


## Gorge

Remah! I hereby demand an avatar!

Render/Image: Like on my sig

Color theme: Darkgreen

Text: Gorge

Desired font: What you think that fits best  :Smile: 

Theme: War

Comments: I can do the animation again if needed.

Animation: The text  :Smile:  Whatever you find best looking.

----------


## Remahlól

> Render/Image: Suprise me
> 
> Color theme: dark
> 
> Text: Swoosh ( please upload the photoshop file so i could change the name if i ever change my name )
> 
> **Desired font: Any that goes with pic.
> 
> Theme: dark and biohazardy ( i dont even know if thats a word )
> ...


I hope you like it:

Poofysig.psd <-- .psd

----------


## Remahlól

Gorgeman:


http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7...sdqdasdzz0.gif

----------


## Gorge

+rep  :Smile:  so awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## Poofy

> I hope you like it:
> 
> Poofysig.psd <-- .psd


Dude that is sweet! Could you change the font to green tho and have the font smaller and sharper? If not its ok i still love it

+rep

----------


## MLT

> Glynbeard:
> 
> 
> 
> I first wanted to make a new UD Male in Hunter T3 sig, but then I wasn't really sure if it would match the "something dark". 
> 
> If you want, I can still make a Hunter sig.
> 
> 
> Epicfusion's comming next.


Woah, this one is just.. :O

If you could get me one of those (not exactly the same ofcourse, but the same style) I would *oooooh freak out!*

----------


## Remahlól

> Woah, this one is just.. :O
> 
> If you could get me one of those (not exactly the same ofcourse, but the same style) I would *oooooh freak out!*


Give me a render or tell me a bit more detailed what you are looking for and I am sure I could create something for you.  :Smile:

----------


## MLT

I'll look it up.  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

> I'll look it up.


Later when you come back, PM me. (And find a render you want. xD)

----------


## gogobananas

I would like to request an avatar  :Smile: 

-Must contain bananas (for obvious reasons)
-Must be uber (although, judging from your skill, I doubt that will be a problem :P)

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remahlól

> I would like to request an avatar 
> 
> -Must contain bananas (for obvious reasons)
> -Must be uber (although, judging from your skill, I doubt that will be a problem :P)
> 
> Thanks



I'll try to make something very bananic :>

----------


## Remahlól

I hope you like it  :Smile: .

http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/8...nananaask5.jpg

----------


## Aliv3

In the words of the great gorgedude:



> Remah! I hereby demand an avatar!




Render/Image: Something Halo'ish or FPS related im sure you'll impress me  :Big Grin: 

Color theme: Suprise meh!  :Smile: 

Text: Aliv3

Desired font: Your choice.

Theme: Deadly.

Comments: If you could do animated avatar, awesome  :Smile: 

Animation: *Points at above statement*

Thanks in advance, Aliv3.

----------


## Remahlól

I hope you like it.  :Smile: 

http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/5...oraliv3ml9.gif


(I called the file : SigforAliv3 instead of avatar, I hope it doesn't matter to you.^^)

----------


## Aliv3

Pure Awesomeness, and quick answer too! thanks!

----------


## Aliv3

Remote file is too large ><

----------


## iccy

ahhh... I one rep short!!!!

----------


## Remahlól

Resized it a bit. I hope you can use it now.

----------


## muhaahaa

hhmmm your sigs are dang sexy lol any chance you can make me one?

i would like a dragon ball z render any of your choice so you can chose one that u think you can make look good and the rest just suprise me and be creative  :Smile:  The text i want is muhaahaa but if you think ittl look better change it in any way  :Smile: , thanks if im too vague just tell me.

----------


## Remahlól

> hhmmm your sigs are dang sexy lol any chance you can make me one?
> 
> i would like a dragon ball z render any of your choice so you can chose one that u think you can make look good and the rest just suprise me and be creative  The text i want is muhaahaa but if you think ittl look better change it in any way , thanks if im too vague just tell me.


Sure I can do. I will try to compose something nice later, I loved to watch DBZ.^^

----------


## muhaahaa

i still do ( My excuse is its a anime not a cartoon so although ive outgrown cartoons i can still watch this lol!) and cheers for this  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

Anime aren't similar to cartoons in any way.

You watch cartoons untill you are 6.

You can watch animes untill you die.^^

----------


## muhaahaa

and i will so dont you worry  :Smile:  DB ftw ive watched dragon ball series once DBZ series 3 times and DBGT 1 and a half times in the past 6 months along with all the films lol

----------


## Remahlól

Done :

http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/2...uhaahaawe8.jpg

----------


## Aliv3

Sorry for the late reply, i love the avatar  :Smile:  but im afraid ''remote file is too large''  :Frown:  i repped anyway tho  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

Try using the other option. If you're using upload from PC use image link, if image link then try using upload from pc.

----------


## Kaygee

Can you put a cool border around this picture for me please  :Smile: 
Here is a border example i want..



Inside the cirle i want like "Kaygee" in a cool font and orange color... like my typing  :Smile: 

-Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

Enjoy:

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/7606/kaygeezu7.gif

----------


## muhaahaa

dude thanks that is dang sexy +Rep whenever i try to do flames it screws up lol.

----------


## Remahlól

Thank you very much. I am glad you like it.

----------


## vextra

Can you make me a sig and a matching avatar.

Picture: http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/pictu...s_Painting.jpg

Words: Death comes to all...

Be creative with the rest of it.

Please PM me when done.

----------


## Frogzilla

Render/Image: http://www.dawnofwar-game.de/images/ork_figure.gif Not the wall, and skull, just the ork

Color theme: dark greenish and a little bit of red like the orks shoulder and gun

Text: MJP2894 Impossible is Nothing.

Desired font: Sliced Juice Font | dafont.com ? Maybe? Do whatever you think looks best

Theme: Surprise me

Animation: If you can, make it say Mjp2894.. then fade it away.. and then fade in Impossible is Nothing... Or whatever you think looks good.

Size: 450x150

----------


## gogobananas

Hey Remah, could you make me a matching sig for my avatar? Or alternatively, send me the psd file? Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

> Can you make me a sig and a matching avatar.
> 
> Picture: http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/pictu...s_Painting.jpg
> 
> Words: Death comes to all...
> 
> Be creative with the rest of it.
> 
> Please PM me when done.


Do you want the whole picture to be in your signature or just the Anubis God render?

----------


## Remahlól

> Render/Image: http://www.dawnofwar-game.de/images/ork_figure.gif Not the wall, and skull, just the ork
> 
> Color theme: dark greenish and a little bit of red like the orks shoulder and gun
> 
> Text: MJP2894 Impossible is Nothing.
> 
> Desired font: Sliced Juice Font | dafont.com ? Maybe? Do whatever you think looks best
> 
> Theme: Surprise me
> ...


I love that font. :P
I hope you like it.:

http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/5...kguydsptn7.gif

----------


## Remahlól

> Hey Remah, could you make me a matching sig for my avatar? Or alternatively, send me the psd file? Thanks


http://img251.imageshack.us/img251/1765/gogobananassigsq5.jpg

----------


## gogobananas

Chi·qui·ta   /tʃɪˈkitə; Sp. tʃiˈkitɑ/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[chi-*kee*-t_uh_; Sp. chee-*kee*-tah] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation –noun a female given name: from a Spanish word meaning “small.”

I lol'd.

----------


## Remahlól

Hehe.  :Smile:  

Well, chiquita bananas aren't that small.
Instead, they are some of the biggest I ever ate.

----------


## Mudkip

Yay, need an avatar!


Render/Image:  
I want that star, without the text in it^^

Color theme: 
Dunno. :/

Text: Teufel

**Desired font:

Theme: (If you want to use any brushes known to you, link me them, if not just tell me what theme it should be.)

Comments: (If you want to mention something special.)

***Animation: Yes, an animation would be great <3 :
I want my name, Teufel, animated in this star I've posted above. An animation like this:
first the 'T' appears and then dissapeares
then the 'E' appears and then dissapeares
then the 'U' appears and then dissapeares
then the 'F' appears and then dissapeares
then the 'E' appears and then dissapeares
then the 'L' appears and then dissapeares

and when my name fully dis-/appears, then it should be posted once full. --> TEUFEL <--

----------


## Remahlól

Ich könnte versuchen den text rauszuschneiden und dann den stern neu reinzuzeichnen was aber nicht sehr gut aussehen würde :x

Wäre es ein problem für dich einen anderen satanistischen stern zu finden? Wäre mir eine ehre dir nen avatar zu machen.^^

\m/ satan \m/

----------


## Mudkip

> Ich könnte versuchen den text rauszuschneiden und dann den stern neu reinzuzeichnen was aber nicht sehr gut aussehen würde :x
> 
> Wäre es ein problem für dich einen anderen satanistischen stern zu finden? Wäre mir eine ehre dir nen avatar zu machen.^^
> 
> m/ satan m/


wäre es nicht wirklich, aber nicht zu satanistisch xD bin ja net so einer :>

----------


## Remahlól

Ich geh in eine Katholische schule und höhre Dimmu Borgir. Topp das mal.^^

----------


## Mudkip

> Ich geh in eine Katholische schule und höhre Dimmu Borgir. Topp das mal.^^


LOL

----------


## gogobananas

> Ich geh in eine Katholische schule und höhre Dimmu Borgir. Topp das mal.^^


I go into a catholic one train and hoehre Dimmu Borgir. Topp that times

Jokes just aren't that funny when you use internet translators to understand them.

----------


## Remahlól

Lol, that's one of the worst translators I've ever seen. xD

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey I want a signature like this style 

But the text Illidan_000 and a cool image with illidan +effects +REPED

----------


## Remahlól

Give me a link to the image you and I'll do it.

( Thanks for the rep in advance.)

----------


## Illidan_000

Like this Image ^^ :

----------


## Remahlól

I hope you like it, Illidari.

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/4...iavatarxc8.gif

----------


## Illidan_000

lool sorry I said avatar..I was sleepy I wanted to say signature  :Frown: ((( (AND IM NOT ILLIDARI)

----------


## vextra

> Can you make me a sig and a matching avatar.
> 
> Picture: http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/pictu...s_Painting.jpg
> 
> Words: Death comes to all...
> 
> Be creative with the rest of it.
> 
> Please PM me when done.


Just the Anubis god part of the picture.

----------


## Remahlól

http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/8085/deathcomestoallze1.gif



I hope you like it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## vextra

Thanx and +Rep

----------


## Remahlól

Thanks to you. I am glad you like it.

----------


## Frogzilla

Thanks Remah! +rep

----------


## Mudkip

Btw, mein stern hier!

zeig her was du draufhast :P

----------


## Remahlól

Ok, ich machs in paar minuten.

Btw, dein rep counter is 81. Nix 10 rep left.  :Big Grin: 

Welcome to contributor Teufel, du hast es regelrecht verdient.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan_000

still waiting my sig -,-

----------


## Remahlól

> still waiting my sig -,-


You didn't request a sig.

----------


## Remahlól

I have a feeling that this one is epic.

http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/7...lavatarhl4.gif



I only hope it's not too big.

(190 frames^^)

----------


## Illidan_000

I requested when I writed "avatar" i wanted to write "sig" so I entered the wrong sentence ...so I request sig -,-

----------


## Mudkip

yay, pure epic. +rep und danke^^
Edit: wtf viel zu groß Oo mal schauen ob ich es kleiner bekomme >_>

----------


## Remahlól

> I requested when I writed "avatar" i wanted to write "sig" so I entered the wrong sentence ...so I request sig -,-


Then request it again by filling the request-thing.

----------


## Mudkip

k, wenn ich das kleiner mache wirds versaut... meinst du kannst mir den in avatargröße machen ? :P

----------


## Illidan_000

I request a signature like this style : 

But the same render like this  but only the animation text please cool effects  :Big Grin:

----------


## Elites360

SIG!

http://guildwars.gameamp.com/modules...s/576_full.jpg

that render

i want it Red/Cool Color XD

Font: What ever you think Suits the Render.

Text: WoW_King

Animation : If you find a Kewl animation that you could do... Do it.

800X100 Pixels.
OR
what ever looks Best.

will give +5rep

----------


## Remahlól

Smaller avatar for Teufel:



Sig for Illidan_000:



Sorry for the delay people, but my internet wasn't working =(.

----------


## Illidan_000

Sig for Illidan_000? <cant see a thing>

----------


## Remahlól

Then wait a few seconds.

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/6...7733676kv6.gif is the ishack link.

----------


## Illidan_000

Hey thanks! ITS AWSOME!

----------


## Remahlól

Heh, I am glad you like it.  :Smile:

----------


## Mudkip

Sorry Remah, allready given rep out to ya.
Thanks for making it smaller  :Wink: 
EDIT: Lmao, still to big... 


> Your file of 143.8 KB bytes exceeds the forum's limit of 70.7 KB for this filetype.

----------


## cripling

Would be great if you cold make an avatar of my sig only containing the undead mages head with the text cripling :P

----------


## cripling

bump? comeon i want sexeh avatar :<

----------


## Remahlól

I'll do Frost's sig right after I finish my lunch.^^

----------


## cripling

> I'll do Frost's sig right after I finish my lunch.^^


 PURE SEX REP 4 U!

----------


## Remahlól

Thanks. WoW_King's next. (Hard to cut the render out  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Remahlól

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/8059/wowkingsigcw6.jpg



Sorry that it doesn't fit the size you wanted it to be, but I think it looks great how it is.  :Smile:

----------


## Mercer

I love useing photoshop ^^ i will upload some sigs i made in abit if you like

heres 1 i did when i was ill with flu and had nothing else to do (as i dident get invited to SSC on my rogue)

----------


## Remahlól

It is a very nice signature, Mercer, but you posted it in my signature service..

----------


## Mercer

Oh im sorry dident know it was a crime to show sigs of what iv made, i dont even want a service for it im just showing..

----------


## Puff

Show-Off thread Mercer.

----------


## Remahlól

Then I would like to reffer you to the show-off thread.

----------


## Elites360

Thanks Remah that looks Awesome! +rep when i can... already given it to ya for something else u did.

----------


## Remahlól

I am glad you like it, WoW_King.  :Smile:

----------


## spike15000

hey this is going to be very vaugh... but I can give u 2 rep for it... I would like a cool undead looking monster stabbing a sword into the ground in front of him with the camera facing the front... also if possible I would like the word "Spike" in the bubble in the bottom right of the avatar...

----------


## Remahlól

Hello Spike.

If you manage to supply me such a render, sure, I would make you such an avatar!

----------


## Spurven

Remah, Could you make me a Sig and Avatar please?

Avatar: Could you please make it like the Red R Just with M Instead?

Sig:

-Size 400x150
-Render http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...hin%201%20.png
- Dark red. And please choose between these brushes
Brush Mistura Hiden by ~hiden-eddie on deviantART
Or
ZIAs Smooth Abstract by ~Z1AS on deviantART

Text: Animated please Red font, like the R

This would be really, really appriciated and rewarded (With 1+rep that is ._.)

----------


## Remahlól

Ok, no problem Mygland. But what animation do you want? My "R"'s haven't ever been animated.

----------


## Spurven

> Ok, no problem Mygland. But what animation do you want? My "R"'s haven't ever been animated.


 Hmm like the Text appear and disappear. would be appriciated, but you don't have to though, Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

I will make it for you, sure.  :Smile:

----------


## Spurven

> I will make it for you, sure.


 Thanks alot  :Smile:

----------


## freezer1012

Render/Image: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...-%20Undead.png

Color theme: Orange

Text: Freezer1012

**Desired font: the one used in 

Theme: Brush - http://hiden-eddie.deviantart.com/art/Brush-Mistura-Hiden-6939241

Comments: plz make the text grungy and the background like rusty

***Animation: No animation

Size: 450 x 150

THANKS!!

----------


## Remahlól

Sure. I'll make it.


I'll fill the requests in the evening, got some work to do now.

----------


## MLT

Remah, I have an idea . Get on msn!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remahlól

I am on MSN, :3.

----------


## Remahlól

Just to announce something. 

Everybody who has requested something without filling the "request pattern" I posted at the thread post, act as you didn't even request something because I won't make it.

FFS, I didn't post that just for fun.

----------


## Aliv3

Render/Image: Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Abstract
Planet Renders // Renders - Comic Renders/Spawn
Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Hellgate: London

Color theme: Fiery like the first render (Planet Renders // Renders - Abstract 3D Renders/Abstract)

Text: Aliv3

**Desired font: Your choice.

Theme: Fire' ish.
Comments: I am sure i will be amazed  :Smile: 

***Animation: Yes please, not only the name but kinda something like you did on my avatar request, glowing effect i think it was :confused:... Size: 500x130.

Thanks in advance.

Aliv3.

----------


## Spurven

here i go again then..
Render/image http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...hin%201%20.png
Color theme: Fiery abstract grunge
Brushes: ZIAs Smooth Abstract by ~Z1AS on deviantART
or Brush Mistura Hiden by ~hiden-eddie on deviantART
Text: Red , Like the Glowing "R" with the text"Mygland" And "M" For Avatar
Animation: Slow Blinking "Mygland on the sig
Size: 400x150 and 80x80

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Render/Image: http://www.blizzard.com/inblizz/fana...eens/ss288.jpg

Color theme: Red, Black and Grey

Text: Warrior of Death

Desired font: Any cool font will do

Theme: Battleworn (Or something like that)

Comments: None (Unless you can put Death's Sword here)

***Animation: NoneSize: 400 x 120

----------


## Locklear

Well.. This doesnt really need all that so..

Okay, well i think Mygland made my sig (but havent gotten a response frrom him). So im trying to get it a Orange or Light Green Color with Image:ODST in Patrol.jpg - Halopedia - Halo Wiki with Halo 3 Walkthroughs, Weapons, and more! adding the First ODST to the Right side of my Current Sig and in the middle of the Sig have the worrds set like this..

Forward
Unto 
Dawn

----------


## Cristi12

your signatures are great  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aliv3

Render/Image:  Render/Image: http://www.hellgatelondon.com/sites/all/themes/hellgatefinal/img/media_letterBox.jpg
(might want to resize it)
Color theme: Abstract, blue.

Text: Aliv3
Brushes: Aquillos 1 - Brush Set by ~Strung on deviantART

**Desired font: Your choice.

Theme: Abstract.
Comments: I am sure i will be amazed, and if you could do a 700x242 banner for my blog, exactly like the signature, i would appreciate that too  :Smile: 

***Animation: Yes please, not only the name but kinda something like you did on my avatar request, glowing effect i think it was :confused:... Size: 500x130.

Thanks in advance.

Aliv3.

----------


## Remahlól

Mwskull :



http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/632/sig1hy9.gif

Aliv  :Smile:  :



http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/1334/alivzq8.gif

----------


## Aliv3

THAT IS SO AWESOME! +Rep
''You must spread some reputation before giving it to Remah''
<--- L2Spread....
Warn me!

----------


## Spurven

Render/Image: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...hin%201%20.png
Color theme: Red, Black and Fiery
Text: Mygland on Sig and "M" On avatar
Desired font: Something like your red "M"
Theme: Grunge Abstract. something like that
Comments: None
Animations: Blinking "Mygland" on sig 
Size: Sig: 400x150 Avatar: 80x80

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Remahlól

I'll make Mygland's sig & ava and that will probably be the last one for this service. (But I will sure make another one  :Big Grin: )

@Mygland : I can't open the link from plrenders

----------


## Spurven

> I'll make Mygland's sig & ava and that will probably be the last one for this service. (But I will sure make another one )
> 
> @Mygland : I can't open the link from plrenders


 Sorry about that. here Planet Renders // Renders - Anime/Manga Renders/Rurouni Kenshin

----------


## Tinky

Render/Image: http://www.hcgamer.hu/gamer/images/c...london_002.jpg

 Color theme: Black/Blue, like the blueish colour on the picture.
 
Text: Qruel (Small like Glynbeard's signature)

 **Desired font: The one you used on Glynbeard's. 
Theme: (If you want to use any brushes known to you, link me them, if not just tell me what theme it should be.) 
I'm not very experienced in PS and I have no Idea what kind of brush you used but that kind of background and you made for Frost

Comments: (If you want to mention something special.):
Please only put in the character and not the icon of Hellgate :-)


Size: 11-12


PS: No animated :Smile: 
2+Rep

----------


## Remahlól

> Render/Image: http://www.hcgamer.hu/gamer/images/c...london_002.jpg
> 
>  Color theme: Black/Blue, like the blueish colour on the picture.
>  
> Text: Qruel (Small like Glynbeard's signature)
> 
>  **Desired font: The one you used on Glynbeard's. 
> Theme: (If you want to use any brushes known to you, link me them, if not just tell me what theme it should be.) 
> I'm not very experienced in PS and I have no Idea what kind of brush you used but that kind of background and you made for Frost
> ...





> that will probably be the last one for this service. (But I will sure make another one )


Can't you read? FFS.

----------


## Remahlól

Seems that the "M" got ****ed up.

I'll fix it tomorrow.

----------


## Illidan_000

remah your signatures are really great  :Smile:

----------


## Spurven

> Seems that the "M" got ****ed up.
> 
> I'll fix it tomorrow.


 Awesome  :Big Grin:  Thanks alot +Rep !! Your amazing  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illidan_000

IMBa not amazing :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Remahlól

fixed

----------


## Spurven

> fixed


 Awesome  :Smile:  I'l +Rep again when i can  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Remahlól

I am glad you like it.

----------


## Viter

could you make a more cool sign from this picture:

----------


## Remahlól

I don't want to be rude, but learn to read foo'.

----------


## Desolation101

Remah your best bet is to get this thread closed, nobody ever reads past the 2nd page on a thread sadly...

----------


## Remahlól

> Remah your best bet is to get this thread closed, nobody ever reads past the 2nd page on a thread sadly...


I will start insulting people heavily. It makes me laugh and feel good, but them feel stupid and useless.



HAHAHAAHAHA

----------


## Tinky

yea... riight... /cut :Smile:

----------


## freezer1012

ugh... Forget about me? :Mad:

----------


## Remahlól

> ugh... Forget about me?





> Mwskull :
> 
> 
> 
> http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/632/sig1hy9.gif


'tardcake

----------


## Phase228

Remah make mah a sig
you already know what i want just make it look 1337

----------


## freezer1012

> 'tardcake


uhh thanks srry i didnt see it =\
Nice sig! :yourock2:

----------


## Remahlól

> Remah make mah a sig
> you already know what i want just make it look 1337



I'll try, master

----------


## Tinky

Meh phase.

----------


## Deciphyr

_Hello sexieh Remah ;p I am requesting a sig ;p_
Render/Image: I would like a t6 gnome warlock

Color theme: Orange/red
Text :Frown:  Decipicator ) and under it 
Brings the death 

**Desired font: Hm ;p dont know use your imagination

Theme: something with blood ;p 
Size: MMOwned max sig size.. The size of epicfusions sig

And if its not hard for you make ,e an avatar to . use the same render that you will use in the signature.. 
Text on it : Decipicator 


Thx for reading ;p

----------


## Remahlól

I will have to close the service, without creating the sigs which are planned.

Sorry for that, but I don't have the time - if I get it I'll try to make some of them...

Excuse me for that.

----------


## midlink17

Render/Image: i195.photobucket.com/albums/z80/m-creed.pngidlink17/assasins

Color theme: Dark

Text:Strife <anywhere and> The Assassin <anywere>

**Desired font: Surprise me  :Big Grin: 

Theme: Assassin/rouge (Dark)

Comments: <blank>

***Animation:rain

----------


## Remahlól

> Render/Image: i195.photobucket.com/albums/z80/m-creed.pngidlink17/assasins
> 
> Color theme: Dark
> 
> Text:Strife <anywhere and> The Assassin <anywere>
> 
> **Desired font: Surprise me 
> 
> Theme: Assassin/rouge (Dark)
> ...





> I will have to close the service, without creating the sigs which are planned.
> 
> Sorry for that, but I don't have the time - if I get it I'll try to make some of them...
> 
> Excuse me for that.


Learn to read you fuc-ing site noob.

----------


## midlink17

wow sry i saw that right after i posted it

----------

